# Vodafone mobile broadband- Skype



## feltox (30 Aug 2010)

I got the Vodafone Mobile Broadband over a month ago(on Contract). Over the weekend I found that it will not download skype at all. Seem a bit about it on vodafone forum, talk about paying for an add-on

Is anyone now successfully using skype on Vodafone mobile broadband recently and how did you achieve it?

Personally i feel the product is being msisold if it cant handle skype.

I have another 11months on contract- any suggestions?

or is their any online package easy to set up to contact another person computer to computer for voice call

thank you


----------



## JoeB (30 Aug 2010)

I think it's in the T&Cs that VOIP services are disallowed.

I agree that this is unfair... people expect an internet connection to be an internet connection, and not crippled in any way. But the fact is that the Vodafone Broadband is not suitable for VOIP,, due to technical problems.. (pings are too slow, i.e connection isn't responsive enough,.. this also renders it unsuitable for online gaming)

Have you got your T&Cs?.. if not I'd suggest you get them immediately and read them.

Vodafone are obliged to provide certain info in their contracts... if they have not done so then they are breaking the law, and you should have a right to exit the contract with no penalty. See COMREG 07/49, and COMREG 10/34 for more info... COMREG 10/34, specifially tests the legality of Vodafones contract and has 'identified a number of areas for improvement'.. this is an euphenism for the contract being illegally formed. The 10/34 report was produced on 21April, 2010, so it's quite recent.

In the report COMREG also say that they expect the necessary changes to have been made by 1-June-2010... this date has now passed, and has there been any change?.. Well, I wouldn't expect so.

It's a fact, as published by COMREG, that all broadband operators in this country have illegally formed contracts, and have had them for the last eight years or so. Perhaps you could also write to Eamonn Ryan, the minister with responsibility.

I'd suggest you write to COMREG and ask them if you can exit your contract early, with no penalty, as the contract is illegally formed.


----------



## JoeB (30 Aug 2010)

Vodafone's current terms, for mobile internet, are at
http://www.vodafone.ie/terms/mobileinternet/

This contract does not seem to be legal. There does not seem to be any mention of 'compensation or refunds which apply if contracted service levels are not met'

This is a compulsory requirement, as confirmed by COMREG in several publications, COMREG 07/49 being one... so your contract is illegal, and so you should be able to exit with no penalty. Just contact COMREG and insist on your rights, if you want to cancel.


I suppose I should add that COMREG stated that they expected the contract to be legal as per 1-June-2010... just another kick in the face for COMREG by the broadband companies.



I suppose I should also highlight this, from the above contract.
This service does not support ‘calls over the internet' or data sharing for any new customers or customers upgrading their tariff or Equipment from [10 March 2010] onwards. If you want to use data services like making calls over the internet or sharing data files over the internet you should choose a tailored add-on.

So calls over the internet are disallowed... as is data sharing,.. whatever that is. Not being allowed to share data files would seem to rule out using the internet at all.


----------



## JoeB (30 Aug 2010)

Finally, this clause...
use the Service in any way that we in our reasonable discretion consider objectionable, inappropriate, likely to injure the Vodafone brand and reputation

likely means that you are in breach, as your negative comments, even if true, are likely to injure the Vodafone brand and reputation... unless of course you used a non-Vodafone connection to post the comments.


----------



## Marietta (11 Sep 2010)

feltox said:


> I got the Vodafone Mobile Broadband over a month ago(on Contract). Over the weekend I found that it will not download skype at all. Seem a bit about it on vodafone forum, talk about paying for an add-on
> 
> Is anyone now successfully using skype on Vodafone mobile broadband recently and how did you achieve it?
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I recently got the vodafone Mobile Broadband Hotspot device for €39. http://www.vodafone.ie/df/mobilebroadband/hotspot/?ts=1284233076519 

I have also signed up for their broadband package with unlimited download  data allowance. I have managed to download 
skype with it and it works no problem.


----------

